# Where To Buy Lyles Golden Syrup In Melbourne?



## dans6401 (13/4/10)

Title says it all really. Did find an old post on here asking about where to buy it in Sydney, and a few suggested Safeways, Coles and IGA, but i've had no luck. Also tried the online link but it was $20 minimum order and i don't really want 5+ tins.
So can anyone in the Melbourne area help me out?
I'm in the inner north if that helps.
Thanks


----------



## DUANNE (13/4/10)

i have found it in the coles on sayers road in hoppers crossing and the lollyshop in the westfeild complex off mc donalds road in south morang. dont know if thats any help but they are the only two places ive found it so far.


----------



## dans6401 (14/4/10)

BEERHOG said:


> i have found it in the coles on sayers road in hoppers crossing and the lollyshop in the westfeild complex off mc donalds road in south morang. dont know if thats any help but they are the only two places ive found it so far.



Thanks for that BEERHOG. Lost count of how many supermarkets i've been to looking for it. Managed to find Lyles Black Treacle which will come in handy, but still no Lyles golden syrup. Looks like i'll be taking a trip out to South Morang shortly.


----------



## Airgead (15/4/10)

Do you specifically need the Lye's? CSR golden Syrup is available pretty much everywhere...


----------



## dans6401 (15/4/10)

Airgead said:


> Do you specifically need the Lye's? CSR golden Syrup is available pretty much everywhere...



Yeah, was specifically after Lyles, but you are right CSR is everywhere, so too the Coles / Safeway homebrands. Soon that's all you will be able to buy at the big two.
I don't care, i'll still line up for an hour or so on a Tuesday arvo to get my petrol at $1.34 cheaper (per tank).  
Sorry about the rant.
Back to topic. 
For anyone else interested.
I managed to find it at Leo's supermarkets in Kew and Heidelberg.
Thanks for the replies.


----------

